# Are benefits of Tren limited on a calorie deficit?



## Pandy (Jul 14, 2012)

I've only ever bulked on AAS before.

For the past 10 weeks I've been cutting (off cycle) and lost about 9kg and a fair few % body fat, so now at 14% and just under 100kg. I fancy continuing cutting a bit more, but I'm about to start my next cycle which is a Test E/Tren E blend.

I've used Tren A in the past, but like I said, have never been in a calorie deficit on gear before.

I'm going to carry on carb cycling, keeping protein as high as possible.

Can you still make gains or will it just hold onto muscle you've already got?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Your likely to keep what you have gains will be minimal under any circumstance whilst in a continuous calorie deficit, you may gain a little certainly wouldn't expect a lot. ESP as tren renowned for working best provided there sufficent calories.

It will help cutting and harden what's there already though.


----------



## Pandy (Jul 14, 2012)

Sufficient as in maintenance or a surplus of calories? I'm guessing I'd need to clean bulk then and just be really careful not to put any fat on. I need to do something as I feel quite small at the minute!


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

I was making gains consistently while on a 1300 cal deficit running only 100mg tren pw. There is no better cutting steroid imo.


----------



## Pandy (Jul 14, 2012)

anabolik said:


> I was making gains consistently while on a 1300 cal deficit running only 100mg tren pw. There is no better cutting steroid imo.


That's what I wanted to hear!

So were your gains pure muscle size, or do you mean strength gains?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Pandy said:


> That's what I wanted to hear!
> 
> So were your gains pure muscle size, or do you mean strength gains?


Both. Weights were going up every workout and now the fat has come off I can tell I've gained size as well.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Tren seems to love carbs. Any kind of carbs. So if you are in a calorie deficit but still eating lots of carbs then you will still benefit hugely.

Now obv. need high protein so only macro to drop is fats. Found very good results when using tren with low fat high carb and protein diets.


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

I fully agree with PowerHouseGuru...ive just done a tren cycle and read a post about how carbs can infact help burn fat when on tren..it was a great read! Om trying to find it but its hard on my phone..

I didnt go bonkers on the carbs but still ate them with high protein and my fat was dropping off aswell as getting some nice little gains


----------



## Pandy (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'll give that a go.

I intend to run it for 10-12 weeks so I might continue with carb cycling and calorie deficit for the first 2 weeks, and then start upping my carbs.

So I suppose a typical 40/40/20 macro split is best?


----------



## Pandy (Jul 14, 2012)

robbo9 said:


> I fully agree with PowerHouseGuru...ive just done a tren cycle and read a post about how carbs can infact help burn fat when on tren..it was a great read! Om trying to find it but its hard on my phone..


If you manage to find it mate that would be great - thanks!


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Tren seems to love carbs. Any kind of carbs. So if you are in a calorie deficit but still eating lots of carbs then you will still benefit hugely.
> 
> Now obv. need high protein so only macro to drop is fats. Found very good results when using tren with low fat high carb and protein diets.


I second this! I do two days low one day high carb on tren when dropping body fat. Mind you low carb for me on tren is 350g. Tren loves carbs! The scale won't move but you will be getting leaner.


----------



## Pandy (Jul 14, 2012)

Bensif said:


> I second this! I do two days low one day high carb on tren when dropping body fat. Mind you low carb for me on tren is 350g. Tren loves carbs! The scale won't move but you will be getting leaner.


So do you keep calories above or below maintenance? I won't struggle adding more carbs in, but just concerned it's going to put me in a surplus. If that's what's needed though that's fine! I've missed my carbs during this cut!


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

I just do permanent high carbs 600g + yesterday 

I would go to maintenance calories for the first few weeks and see where you are you will see the results like this anyway coming from a cut & off cycle, you can then decide how its affecting you and where you want to go.

You don't seem sure if you want to cut or gain so go with the above


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi mate, can't find the thread but I remember this video being on it so thought I'd pot it anyway


----------



## Dave_b (Jul 7, 2012)

Bensif said:


> I second this! I do two days low one day high carb on tren when dropping body fat. Mind you low carb for me on tren is 350g. Tren loves carbs! The scale won't move but you will be getting leaner.


Would you be able to give us an example of a high carb days worth of food whilst cutting?

Ive been cutting on the traditional low carb, low fat high protein but i'm constantly tired so wouldnt mind trying something a bit different


----------



## Pandy (Jul 14, 2012)

Dave_b said:


> Would you be able to give us an example of a high carb days worth of food whilst cutting?
> 
> Ive been cutting on the traditional low carb, low fat high protein but i'm constantly tired so wouldnt mind trying something a bit different


Have you tried increasing the amount of fats? On my cut I would have said carbs were low, but fats were at a medium level. The fats will give you the energy you're not getting from carbs.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Dave_b said:


> Would you be able to give us an example of a high carb days worth of food whilst cutting?
> 
> Ive been cutting on the traditional low carb, low fat high protein but i'm constantly tired so wouldnt mind trying something a bit different


Sure, sorry for the late reply.

Id start my day with 250g egg whites + 1 yolk, 20g organic set honey, 100g blueberries and 100g honey cornflakes (sugars) with 300g lactose free milk.

25g Protein (chicken or fish), 100g pineapple, 100g banana, 300g sweet potato

25g Protein (chicken or fish), 100g pineapple, 100g banana, 300g sweet potato

25g Protein (chicken or fish), caramel rice cakes (40g carbs), 40g raisins

60g intrawork out drink, usually some sort of fruit juice mixed with a little cold water

Post workout a mix of protein, varies, usually steak and fish or something, then something sugary like sugary cereal, cheesecake, pop tarts etc along with something lower GI like rice a little while after

Before bed a small amount of protein, little fat (5g or so) and something like jam on toast (as odd as this might sound).

Wake up leaner and fuller. If i swapped all the sugars for low GI carbs i won't be as full and i don't lean out as fast. It's very odd but it seems thats how tren works (with me atleast). This would be 600-650g of carbs, sometimes more.


----------



## Zephyr (Jun 12, 2014)

Bensif said:


> Sure, sorry for the late reply.
> 
> Id start my day with 250g egg whites + 1 yolk, 20g organic set honey, 100g blueberries and 100g honey cornflakes (sugars) with 300g lactose free milk.
> 
> ...


How much tren were you running on this mate? I'm really interested as I'm trying low cal at the moment in order to lose fat but maybe I'm going the wrong way about it!


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Zephyr said:


> How much tren were you running on this mate? I'm really interested as I'm trying low cal at the moment in order to lose fat but maybe I'm going the wrong way about it!


Hi mate, lol reply after a year!

Honestly I don't think what I was doing at the time has much merit now, as not long after I posted that I was diagnosed with Crohn's disease and Hyperthyroidism! So basically it was probably the thyroid issue leaning me out.

Think I was running about 100mg a day at the time.


----------



## Zephyr (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks mate, just did some research and found this old post so thought I'd ask


----------

